# My torch collection



## Graham Sylvia (Mar 17, 2013)

I have just recieved my new Solarforce S 1100 torch today. It has excellent build quality & the both switch's are easy to use. I can't wait till it get's dark to test it out. Even just shining it at the wall you can tell that it is going to be a great thrower. The spot is a lot brighter than the Solarforce Pro-1, is a similar size. but with a little bit more flood. Here is a picture of my torch collection to give you an idea of the size difference.

BACK ROW --
Solar force Masterpiece Pro-1, Crelant 7G5,
Solar force Masterpiece Pro-2, Sunway Man T40CS,
Solar force M3 Head/Pro-2 Battery tube & switch,
Solar force S1100, Jetbeam BC40, Xin TD L2,
Crelant 7G9, Crelant Collimator torch head,
FRONT ROW --
Li-ion 18650 rechargeable battery 3100 mAH.
Solar force L2P (blue), Solar force L2P (black)




[/IMG]


----------



## Lumen Beast (Apr 4, 2013)

nice collection...love the Sunwayman T40CS great light!


----------

